# Thai spring rolls and spicy peanut sauce



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the recipe I use for Thai spring rolls: Fresh Spring Rolls With Thai Dipping Sauce - Allrecipes

Sometimes I make the sauce in the recipe, sometimes peanut sauce.

*Thai Peanut Dipping Sauce*

1 tbsp. brown sugar
3 tbsp. peanut or vegetable oil
1/4 cup peanut butter
3/4 cup cream of coconut
2 tbsp. Thai sweet chili sauce
1 tsp. lemongrass powder

In a small saucepan, over medium heat, cook and stir all ingredients till smooth. Serve with spring rolls or chicken satay.

Edited: My tastes have really changed since I last made this. It didn't taste spicy at all to me, so I added a 1/2 tsp. of sriracha sauce - spiked it right up


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 9, 2009)

i found a bunch of eggrolls in the deep freeze and had a devil of a time finding this dipping sauce recipe !!!!


----------



## Claire (Oct 12, 2009)

I tend to use bottled sauces (after many years of making them myself!), but I want to add that a nice touch is a bowl of lovely whole lettuce leaves, and one of fresh herbs (mint, parsley, cilantro).  You take the summer roll, place it on a lettuce leaf, add a leaf of herbs of your choice, roll and dip.  The lettuce and herbs add a certain _je ne sais quois_ that makes it more fun.


----------



## MostlyWater (Oct 12, 2009)

ooo...that does sound nice !!!!


----------

